# R34 Air Compressor



## HTX (Jul 10, 2018)

In search of Air/AC compressor for R34 RB26 & Mounting bracket.


----------



## alene98 (10 mo ago)

Have you tried searching on e-commerce platforms?
cookie clicker​


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

HTX said:


> In search of Air/AC compressor for R34 RB26 & Mounting bracket.


Hi mate 
I have the compressor. Unfortunately I don't have the bracket.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

NISSAN AC Compressor - BNR34 1999/03- ##663121715


Compatibility:SKYLINE GT-R BNR34 RB26DETT 1999/03-Brand:NissanManufacturer Part#:92600-AA301Stock#:663121715 *This is a non-stocked item, please make sure the leadtime before purchase. GTR R34 GT-R R34




trust-kikaku.myshopify.com


----------

